

Picozu - web-based HTML5 image editor with PSD import - shapeer
http://www.picozu.pw

======
kalyanganjam
1) I dont see a way to import PSD. 2) I am not sure if this is the right tool
for what I am looking for. My need is to be able to quickly slice out some
layers from a PSD file as images. Does it have that capability ?

